# Hypselecara temporalis: 'Fire in Those Eyes'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

A wild caught pair of Chocolate cichlids, Hypselecara temporalis have just finished putting down a large spawn on the cover of a UV unit, their second such effort in three weeks. They have taken over the back right corner of a 180G tank containing Heros sp. 'Rotkeil', Heros severus, Geophagus altifrons 'Rio Tocantins', Satanoperca daemon, Satanoperca leucosticta, and a few dithers (Myleus schomburgkii). Check the intensity of the eye color . . . undoubtedly a warning to others to steer clear.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

stunning pair of fish, you must be pretty proud of them


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

joemc said:


> stunning pair of fish, you must be pretty proud of them


Thanks Joe. I've always had a 'soft spot' for Chocolate cichlids. One of my all time favorite SAs.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The pair are now herding their fry around the 180G tank, trying to keep the wandering school out of harms way. I have already pulled some fry, and left the rest with the parents to look after. Unfortunately, in two or three days there will be none left with the pair. Despite the parents best efforts, the fry will gradually get picked off by the other inhabitants. It's nature's way . . especially so in a closed space.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Really nice fish and a great video.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Awesome Jim.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Awesome Jim.





dalto said:


> Really nice fish and a great video.


Thanks guys.
It's been six days since I made my last posting, and there are still plenty of fry.When I said "in two or three days there will be none left", it didn't turn out that way. Now that I think of it, there are several reasons why the survival rate is as high as it is at this time.
1.the tank is large (180G),
2. the tank is stocked quite lightly (6 Geophagus altifrons, 4 Satanoperca daemon, 2 Satanoperca leucosticta, 2 Heros severus, 2 Heros sp 'rotkeil', and 6 Myleus schomburghii)
3. there is quite a bit of structure present in the form of driftwood, and tall, bushy, plastic plants
4. the fish present are generally not piscivorous, and
5. these parents are doing a very good job of herding and protecting.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Some nice photos there.


----------

